# 3 Day Diet..



## Laura (Jul 26, 2005)

I thought i'd share my 3 Day Diet with you girls! I was given this by a friend who found it on the net. Supposedly it was released by the Irish Heart Foundation 15 years ago &amp; everybody raved about it then. So curious Laura had to try it out. Anything that says you can lose 10lbs in 3 days has to be worth doing, right?

*This Diet must be followed exactly to lose 10lbs in 3 days.*

*Day 1*

&lt;O




&lt;/O





*Breakfast&lt;/O



*

Black coffee or tea 

Â½ grapefruit 

2 tblsp peanut butter

*Lunch*

&lt;O



Black tea or coffee 

4oz Tuna

1 slice of toast

*Dinner&lt;O



*

4oz beetroot

1 cup of greenbeans

2 Slices of any cold meat

1 sm apple

4oz vanilla ice-cream

&lt;O





*Day 2&lt;O



&gt;&lt;/O



&gt;*

*Breakfast*

Black tea or coffee 

Â½ banana

1 slice of toast

1 egg

*Lunch*

5 Tuc/Ritz biscuits

4oz cottage cheese

Black tea or coffee 

Â½ banana

*Dinner&lt;O



&lt;/O



*

2 hot dogs

4oz Broccoli

2oz Carrots

4oz vanilla ice-cream

&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

*Day 3&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&gt;&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&gt;*&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

*Breakfast *

Black tea or coffee 

1 slice cheddar cheese 

1 small apple 

5 Tuc/Ritz 

*Lunch*

black tea or coffee

1 h. Boiled egg 

1 slice toast

*Dinner&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif*

4oz beetroot

4oz Tuna

4oz cauliflower

Â½ sm honeydew melon

4oz vanilla ice-cream

&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

This diet works on a chemical breakdown and is proven. Do not vary or subsitute any of the above foods. Salt and pepper must not be used and no other seasonings. When no quantity is given there are no restrictions other than common sense. This diet is to be used for 3 days at a time. In 3 days you will lose *10lbs* after 3 days of dieting you can eat normally but *do not* over do it. You can lose up to 40lbs in one month if you stick to it. Toast to be dry no butter or margarine.

I didnt lost 10lbs but i did lose 3lbs &amp; felt way less bloated than i usually do. I hated the 3 days though only because i hate Tuna, Peanut Butter &amp; Beetroot. If any of you like those foods then it should be easy for you.

Let me know if anyone tries it &amp; what the results are like!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 26, 2005)

umm,maybe its me but wouldnt it be very unhealthy to lose that much weight in three days?ive heard when you lose weight like that you wind up gaining it back and then some.


----------



## Liz (Jul 26, 2005)

hmmm. have you used this diet before laur?


----------



## redrocks (Jul 26, 2005)

I'd be really leary about that diet. It does not sound all that healthy in my opinion.

Besides, if I that little amount of food, I think I might pass out.


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 26, 2005)

I always thought if you loose weight that quickly it's just water weight that will come right back ... plus, I agree with redrocks, I *know* I would feel faint eating so little food! I eat breakfast at 6 am and always have to have a mid-morning snack so I don't pass out by lunch!

Also how can they guarantee you'll lose 10 lbs? Everyone has different metabolisms and different activity levels, you can't guarantee a weight loss like that without some individual calculations, I would think ...


----------



## nydoll23 (Jul 26, 2005)

sounds like dying


----------



## Laura (Jul 26, 2005)

I dont think that diet is the best diet out there girls but you wont go hungry on it.. Plus my mom said after that only people that have a large amount of weight to lose would lose 10lbs..


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* sounds like dying



lol
I just noticed the two hotdogs for breakfast on day 2 -- what's up with that?? Isn't that like 2/3 of your daily fat intake right there in breakfast? (Plus more fat from cottage cheese.) yuk! I don't even like hotdogs for lunch; there's no way my stomach could handle that in the morning ... looking more closely at the other meals this definitely a weird diet ...


----------



## Laura (Jul 26, 2005)

Sorry i forgot to edit the format after i posted that. I copied it from work and sometimes that gets messed up. The 2 hotdogs is for tea on day 2 and they are only 100 cals each AFAIK.

Oh and Cottage cheese is the least fattening cheese out there as far as i know girl_geek. Having that for lunch is recommended in Ireland so you get your calcium, dairy and its not high in fat!


----------



## sportygirl (Jul 27, 2005)

ugh i'm sorry but that diet sounds awful! If I drank all of that coffee i would shake...and my teeth would turn yellow, lol!


----------



## Laura (Jul 27, 2005)

To be honest it wasn't too bad but i wouldnt be in a hurry to try it again. I'd prefer just to eat ALL fruit &amp; veg for 3 days instead! I drink coffee anyway so i didnt mind that part. Although i usually drink it with milk &amp; that wasnt allowed


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Oh and Cottage cheese is the least fattening cheese out there as far as i know girl_geek. Having that for lunch is recommended in Ireland so you get your calcium, dairy and its not high in fat! That's good to know ... dairy products are one thing that I will go ahead and eat even though some of them are fattening just to get the calcium, since I have a lot of risk factors for osteoporosis! (When I was younger my mom let me have ice cream every night for dessert just for the calcium! lol) Of course I'm not that worried about fat and calories at the moment since I have such a high metabolism, but I still try not to eat a ton of fat and fried foods and such since that's not healthy for anyone


----------



## smallpuppy (Jul 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *redrocks* I'd be really leary about that diet. It does not sound all that healthy in my opinion.
Besides, if I that little amount of food, I think I might pass out.

I agree! I like to eat!


----------



## eightthirty (Aug 11, 2005)

Though I'm tempted to try anything these days (e.g. TrimSpa BABY



) . . .

What I hear and believe to be true is the slower (moderate) the loss, the more permanent. You should only attempt to lose 1-2 lbs per week.


----------



## sanelson (Sep 9, 2005)

QUOTE=Laura]I thought i'd share my 3 Day Diet with you girls! I was given this by a friend who found it on the net. Supposedly it was released by the Irish Heart Foundation 15 years ago &amp; everybody raved about it then. So curious Laura had to try it out. Anything that says you can lose 10lbs in 3 days has to be worth doing, right?

*This Diet must be followed exactly to lose 10lbs in 3 days.*

*Day 1*

&lt;O



&lt;/O





*Breakfast&lt;/O



*

Black coffee or tea 

Â½ grapefruit 

2 tblsp peanut butter

*Lunch*

&lt;O



Black tea or coffee 

4oz Tuna

1 slice of toast

*Dinner&lt;O



*

4oz beetroot

1 cup of greenbeans

2 Slices of any cold meat

1 sm apple

4oz vanilla ice-cream

&lt;O





*Day 2&lt;O



&gt;&lt;/O



&gt;*

*Breakfast*

Black tea or coffee 

Â½ banana

1 slice of toast

1 egg

*Lunch*

5 Tuc/Ritz biscuits

4oz cottage cheese

Black tea or coffee 

Â½ banana

*Dinner&lt;O



&lt;/O



*

2 hot dogs

4oz Broccoli

2oz Carrots

4oz vanilla ice-cream

&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

*Day 3&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&gt;&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&gt;*&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

*Breakfast *

Black tea or coffee 

1 slice cheddar cheese 

1 small apple 

5 Tuc/Ritz 

*Lunch*

black tea or coffee

1 h. Boiled egg 

1 slice toast

*Dinner&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif*

4oz beetroot

4oz Tuna

4oz cauliflower

Â½ sm honeydew melon

4oz vanilla ice-cream

&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

This diet works on a chemical breakdown and is proven. Do not vary or subsitute any of the above foods. Salt and pepper must not be used and no other seasonings. When no quantity is given there are no restrictions other than common sense. This diet is to be used for 3 days at a time. In 3 days you will lose *10lbs* after 3 days of dieting you can eat normally but *do not* over do it. You can lose up to 40lbs in one month if you stick to it. Toast to be dry no butter or margarine.

I didnt lost 10lbs but i did lose 3lbs &amp; felt way less bloated than i usually do. I hated the 3 days though only because i hate Tuna, Peanut Butter &amp; Beetroot. If any of you like those foods then it should be easy for you.

Let me know if anyone tries it &amp; what the results are like!


----------



## sanelson (Sep 9, 2005)

This diet does work. My brother-in-law has lost 108 lbs. doing this diet, along with exercise and has kept off the weight for over 2 years. Just be sure to watch the cholesterol levels. I started it three days ago and am down to 137 lbs. I have 12 more lbs. to lose AND WILL KEEP THE EXTRA WEIGHT OFF!





Originally Posted by *Laura* I thought i'd share my 3 Day Diet with you girls! I was given this by a friend who found it on the net. Supposedly it was released by the Irish Heart Foundation 15 years ago &amp; everybody raved about it then. So curious Laura had to try it out. Anything that says you can lose 10lbs in 3 days has to be worth doing, right?
*This Diet must be followed exactly to lose 10lbs in 3 days.*

*Day 1*

&lt;O



&lt;/O





*Breakfast&lt;/O



*

Black coffee or tea 

Â½ grapefruit 

2 tblsp peanut butter

*Lunch*

&lt;O



Black tea or coffee 

4oz Tuna

1 slice of toast

*Dinner&lt;O



*

4oz beetroot

1 cup of greenbeans

2 Slices of any cold meat

1 sm apple

4oz vanilla ice-cream

&lt;O





*Day 2&lt;O



&gt;&lt;/O



&gt;*

*Breakfast*

Black tea or coffee 

Â½ banana

1 slice of toast

1 egg

*Lunch*

5 Tuc/Ritz biscuits

4oz cottage cheese

Black tea or coffee 

Â½ banana

*Dinner&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif*

2 hot dogs

4oz Broccoli

2oz Carrots

4oz vanilla ice-cream

&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

*Day 3&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&gt;&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&gt;*&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

*Breakfast *

Black tea or coffee 

1 slice cheddar cheese 

1 small apple 

5 Tuc/Ritz 

*Lunch*

black tea or coffee

1 h. Boiled egg 

1 slice toast

*Dinner&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif*

4oz beetroot

4oz Tuna

4oz cauliflower

Â½ sm honeydew melon

4oz vanilla ice-cream

&lt;Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif&lt;/Ohttps://forum.makeuptalk.com/images/smilies/tongue.gif

This diet works on a chemical breakdown and is proven. Do not vary or subsitute any of the above foods. Salt and pepper must not be used and no other seasonings. When no quantity is given there are no restrictions other than common sense. This diet is to be used for 3 days at a time. In 3 days you will lose *10lbs* after 3 days of dieting you can eat normally but *do not* over do it. You can lose up to 40lbs in one month if you stick to it. Toast to be dry no butter or margarine.

I didnt lost 10lbs but i did lose 3lbs &amp; felt way less bloated than i usually do. I hated the 3 days though only because i hate Tuna, Peanut Butter &amp; Beetroot. If any of you like those foods then it should be easy for you.

Let me know if anyone tries it &amp; what the results are like!


----------



## lilla (Sep 9, 2005)

Good job sanelson and Laura.



I hope you reach your goal and stay with it Laura, good luck.





Originally Posted by *sanelson*



This diet does work. My brother-in-law has lost 108 lbs. doing this diet, along with exercise and has kept off the weight for over 2 years. Just be sure to watch the cholesterol levels. I started it three days ago and am down to 137 lbs. I have 12 more lbs. to lose AND WILL KEEP THE EXTRA WEIGHT OFF!


----------



## bluebee (Sep 14, 2005)

My mom's doc put her on a similiar diet she's gone from 235 to 190 in 3 1/2 months. It's basically a starter diet to help you eat 3 meals a day in moderation but of course she started exercising. Now, she's joined Weight Watchers for the social interaction support.


----------



## kaylagirl (Sep 14, 2005)

hey there~

I was talking to my trainer at the gym, and he said that the healthy amount to lose is around 2-3lbs a week, and about 10-12lbs a month- by eating healthy and regular exercise.. As much as regular exercise can be a pain, all in all I feel better after the month is over knowing that I lost weight and gained muscle tone and a healthy eating habit...

~Michaela





Originally Posted by *nydoll23* umm,maybe its me but wouldnt it be very unhealthy to lose that much weight in three days?ive heard when you lose weight like that you wind up gaining it back and then some.


----------



## girl_geek (Sep 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kaylagirl* hey there~I was talking to my trainer at the gym, and he said that the healthy amount to lose is around 2-3lbs a week, and about 10-12lbs a month- by eating healthy and regular exercise.. As much as regular exercise can be a pain, all in all I feel better after the month is over knowing that I lost weight and gained muscle tone and a healthy eating habit...

~Michaela





I've always heard 1-2 lbs a week is healthy, but if you are really overweight you can safely lose a few more pounds a week, at least at the beginning!


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Sep 20, 2005)

I found another 3 day diet on the web, with a bit easier things to get beside beetroot juice and cottage cheese.

I googled it...

*3 day diet - Free diet plan for fast weight loss*

_*-Fast weight loss with 3 (three) days diet-*_

lose 10 lbs of weight in three day fast

&lt;HR color=#ff6600&gt;


> This plan it is to be used for 3 days at a time. If you follow it correctly you can lose up to 10 lbs. in 3 days . After 3 days of dieting, resume eating normally for four to five days, do not overeat. You can start back if you like.You can add herbs, salt, pepper, lemon, vinegar, Worcestershire, soy sauce, mustard &amp; ketchup to your foods. Drink 4 glass of water or diet soda or any diet drink without sugar or use only diet sugar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


&lt;CENTER&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 borderColorDark=#ffffff cellPadding=4 width="60%" borderColorLight=#000000 border=1&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width="100%"&gt;

&lt;!-- SiteSearch Google --&gt;&lt;FORM action=http://www.google.com/custom method=get target=_top&gt;&lt;TABLE bgColor=#ffffff border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top noWrap align=left height=32&gt;

&lt;/IMG&gt; &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD noWrap&gt;&lt;INPUT type=hidden value=www.3-day-diet-plan.com name=domains&gt;&lt;/INPUT&gt; &lt;INPUT maxLength=255 size=31 name=q&gt;&lt;/INPUT&gt; &lt;INPUT type=submit value=Search name=sa&gt;&lt;/INPUT&gt; &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt; &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD noWrap&gt;&lt;TABLE&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;INPUT type=radio CHECKED value="" name=sitesearch&gt;&lt;/INPUT&gt; Web &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD&gt;&lt;INPUT type=radio value=www.3-day-diet-plan.com name=sitesearch&gt;&lt;/INPUT&gt; www.3-day-diet-plan.com &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;INPUT type=hidden value=pub-4386739953944018 name=client&gt;&lt;/INPUT&gt; &lt;INPUT type=hidden value=1 name=forid&gt;&lt;/INPUT&gt; &lt;INPUT type=hidden value=5172488935 name=channel&gt;&lt;/INPUT&gt; &lt;INPUT type=hidden value=ISO-8859-1 name=ie&gt;&lt;/INPUT&gt; &lt;INPUT type=hidden value=ISO-8859-1 name=oe&gt;&lt;/INPUT&gt; &lt;INPUT type=hidden value=GALT:#008000;GL:1;DIV:#336699;VLC:663399;AH: center;BGC:FFFFFF;LBGC:336699;ALC:0000FF;LC:0000FF ;T:000000;GFNT:0000FF;GIMP:0000FF;FORID:1; name=cof&gt;&lt;/INPUT&gt; &lt;INPUT type=hidden value=en name=hl&gt;&lt;/INPUT&gt; &lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/FORM&gt;&lt;!-- SiteSearch Google --&gt;&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/CENTER&gt;


> *Three day free diet plan*


&lt;CENTER&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 borderColorDark=#000080 cellPadding=4 width="90%" borderColorLight=#000080 border=1&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width="100%" colSpan=3&gt;

*Day One*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="33%"&gt;*Breakfast*Black coffee or tea (Sweet &amp; Low or Equal) or water

1/2 Grapefruit or Juice

1 slice toast with 1 Tbsp. Peanut Butter

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="33%"&gt;*Lunch*

1/2 Cup of Tuna

1 slice toast

Black coffee or tea (Sweet &amp; Low or Equal) or water

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="34%"&gt;*Dinner*

3 oz. any lean meat

1 cup green beans

1 cup carrots

1 cup vanilla ice cream

1 medium apple

Black coffee or tea (Sweet &amp; Low or Equal) or water

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/CENTER&gt;
&lt;CENTER&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 borderColorDark=#000080 cellPadding=4 width="90%" borderColorLight=#000080 border=1&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width="100%" colSpan=3&gt;

*Day Two*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="33%"&gt;*Breakfast*Black coffee or tea (Sweet &amp; Low or Equal) or water

1 egg (any style)

1 slice toast

1 banana

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="33%"&gt;*Lunch*

1 cup cottage cheese or tuna

5 saltine crackers

Black coffee or tea (Sweet &amp; Low or Equal) or water

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="34%"&gt;*Dinner*

2 beef franks or hot dogs

1/2 cup carrots

1 banana

1 cup broccoli or cabbage

1/2 cup vanilla ice cream

Black coffee or tea (Sweet &amp; Low or Equal) or water

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/CENTER&gt;
&lt;CENTER&gt;&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 borderColorDark=#000080 cellPadding=4 width="90%" borderColorLight=#000080 border=1&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD width="100%" colSpan=3&gt;

*Day Three*&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="33%"&gt;*Breakfast*Black coffee or tea (Sweet &amp; Low or Equal) or water

5 regular saltine crackers

1 oz.(slice) cheddar cheese

1 apple

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="33%"&gt;*Lunch*

1 hard boiled egg

1 slice toast

Black coffee or tea (Sweet &amp; Low or Equal) or water

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top width="34%"&gt;*Dinner*

1 cup tuna

1 cup carrots

1 cup cauliflower

1 cup melon

1/2 cup regular vanilla ice cream

Black coffee or tea (Sweet &amp; Low or Equal) or water

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;&lt;/CENTER&gt;


----------



## Cirean (Sep 20, 2005)

This diet reminds me of that Cabbage Soup diet which I've done a few times to drop a few pounds.


----------



## Jessicaann (Mar 15, 2012)

I started this diet 2 days ago, today is day 3 &amp; I cannot wait to weigh myself tomorrow morning, I don't feel like I have lost anything though. I didn't find myself hungry at all the last 2 days, today I feel the same, I just wanna get on those scales tomorrow morning &amp; see the results


----------



## citychic (Jun 22, 2012)

I've done this diet before and i really works ....................


----------

